# Do I need a Receiver to get audio from TV



## Dave T (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a Mitsubishi DLP TV and a Samsung Home Theater Blu-Ray HT-C5500. I am having problems getting the TV sound to play through the home theater speakers. I can get a DVD to play through the speakers but not a normal TV program. I have a HDMI cable from my TV to the Samsung unit. Any suggestions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audio from the TV will only be 2.1 so if you want surround sound you will need to go from an external tuner like a DVR or Sat receiver. In the TVs menu there will be an option to enable the audio output. I also dont think your display has a HDMI output only inputs. You will need to use an optical or analog output.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Where is your TV signal coming from: Cable/Sat/OTA?

The HDMI is carrying video out from the samsung, into your TV. You need audio from the TV to the Samsung. This means enabling the Audio Return Channel to send audio back down the HDMI (if available in both your Samsung and Mits), or running a separate cable to carry audio from the TV to the Samsung (usually an optical cable).


----------



## Dave T (Dec 13, 2010)

The DLP does not have optical connector? Please explain the set up. The three components are the tv, samsung home theater and satelite receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Run Optical from your Sat receiver to your Samsung Home Theater.


----------



## Dave T (Dec 13, 2010)

Do I then need HDMI from my Sat to the TV? So if I understand Sat to Home Theater to TV?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Think of your equipment like a hose. Water runs from one end to the other. Sometime the water can be split into two separate hoses, but they still flow from the source.

In this case, the source is the satellite box. You need to get water to your TV in the form of video, and to your speakers in the form of audio.

HDMI carries the video from your Sat box to your TV. Optical carries the audio from your Sat box to your speakers.


----------



## Dave T (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you, it now makes sense. I will set it up as follows:

Sat to TV => HDMI
Sat to Home Theater => Optical

Nothing needed between Home Theater and TV for Video or Audio?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, your HT is also a source, it has a blu-ray drive. So, you need to get audio and video from the blu-ray drive to the speakers and TV. Speakers are easy because it's all wired internally. To continue the analogy, the hose in this case is the internal wiring from the drive to the amp, and then the wire from the amp to the speakers.

For video to TV, you'll need HDMI. So, all total, 2 HDMI cables and 1 optical. If you need to purchase either, look at monoprice, RAM electronics, or bluejeans cables.


----------



## Dave T (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for all your assitance. To finish this up please review and let me know if corrent

Sat to TV => HDMI
Sat to Home Theater => Optical
Home Theater to TV => HDMI


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Correct.


----------

